# Obama makes it official: U.S. planning for full Afghan withdrawal



## High_Gravity (Feb 26, 2014)

Obama makes it official: U.S. planning for full Afghan withdrawal

Make it so baby!



> After giving him the silent treatment for eight months, President Barack Obama on Tuesday called Afghan President Hamid Karzai. The message? A blunt warning that all U.S. troops will leave his war-torn country by 2015 unless Karzai or his successor sign a bilateral security agreement (BSA) with the United States.
> 
> The president had not spoken to Karzai since a June 25, 2013, video conference, and the two had had no contact since a Nov. 21, 2013, letter from Washington to Kabul.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 26, 2014)

It's about damn time


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 26, 2014)

Good for him, bring out soldiers home.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 26, 2014)

We've been in that country almost 13 years, sure the war was neglected, pushed to the back pages and just mis managed for years but I just think we've done all we can, you can only win so many hearts and minds. Bring our men and women home.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 26, 2014)

ANOTHER "CUT AND RUN"!! The lives of our troops wasted in Iraq and Afgan. Terriorists allowed to win,they will regroup now and try for another 9/11 then we must start all over again=CLUELESS!!! CLUELESS,thanks to our clueless obama!!!


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 26, 2014)

As soon as we leave, that country is going to descend into chaos whether it's now or 100 years from now.

So it may as well be now.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 26, 2014)

It's already in Chaos thanks to Obama, Kerry and Hillary

All our sacrifices for their democracy wasted


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 26, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> ANOTHER "CUT AND RUN"!! The lives of our troops wasted in Iraq and Afgan.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 26, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> ANOTHER "CUT AND RUN"!! The lives of our troops wasted in Iraq and Afgan. Terriorists allowed to win,they will regroup now and try for another 9/11 then we must start all over again=CLUELESS!!! CLUELESS,thanks to our clueless obama!!!



Why don't you enlist and go over there and straighten them out tough guy? you arm chair generals who have never served a day in their life who want us to stay over there make me sick.


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 26, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> As soon as we leave, that country is going to descend into chaos whether it's now or 100 years from now.
> 
> So it may as well be now.



Terrorist will use afgan as their base of attacks on the west and we will be forced to figh there all over again. CUT AND RUN IS A NO WIN obama idea!!!


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 26, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as we leave, that country is going to descend into chaos whether it's now or 100 years from now.
> ...



So we should stay there indefinitely?


----------



## GISMYS (Feb 26, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



How many more 9/11 attacks will it take??? the next attack may be a nuke or chemical or germ attack. we should fight terrorists on their homeland not ours!!! think!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 26, 2014)

GISMYS and the neo-cons of the left to the right argue that we cannot leave because of our investment in lives lost and treasure expended.

Theirs is the zero sum loss defense: let's keep on wasting lives and money though we can never achieve our goals in Afghanistan.  Or Iraq for that matter.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 26, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Well, if you feel that strongly about the mission, why don't you sign up and go tough guy.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 26, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



https://www.marines.com/home

Go sign up tough guy and go over there and show them what a big man you are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 26, 2014)

This is over.  Our troops are coming home.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Feb 26, 2014)

The only reason being that the Afghan Prez will not sign a security agreement. This is the same thing that happened in Iraq. If the prez of A. would allow it, we'd still be there. So, thank you president of Afghanistan for telling us to fuck off (if that actually happens).

After that?
SEND IN THE MERCS OF COURSE!!


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 26, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> The only reason being that the Afghan Prez will not sign a security agreement. This is the same thing that happened in Iraq. If the prez of A. would allow it, we'd still be there. So, thank you president of Afghanistan for telling us to fuck off (if that actually happens).
> 
> After that?
> SEND IN THE MERCS OF COURSE!!



Mercs _and _drones are the way to deal with terrorists.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 26, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as we leave, that country is going to descend into chaos whether it's now or 100 years from now.
> ...



We have these things now that fly in the air.

And you can use them to lob bombs on your enemy.

They are called "airplanes". And we've got the best in the world. Why..we can fly these "airplanes" without pilots even. Those are called "drones".

Google it.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Feb 26, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason being that the Afghan Prez will not sign a security agreement. This is the same thing that happened in Iraq. If the prez of A. would allow it, we'd still be there. So, thank you president of Afghanistan for telling us to fuck off (if that actually happens).
> ...



Absolutely. I mean cave dwellers and goat fuckers can seriously cause harm over 5K miles away. What, with all their technology, etc..

And sending mercenariies into a country just screams both civilized and international law abiding!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 26, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Cave dwellers and goat fuckers? wtf?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2014)

Sallow said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...




Vietnam proved you can't 'win' a war with just air power alone. Bill Clinton proved that you won't dissuade terrorists by lobbing missiles from off shore. obama is going to eventually kill enough kids and bystanders with drones that he'll be shamed into tying our hands regarding their use.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 26, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...





It's amazing how short some people's memory is.


----------



## Imperious (Feb 27, 2014)

Great, now its going to become another shitfest like Iraq. Cannot wait to see the result of this failed operation that meant nothing but useless funds.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> ANOTHER "CUT AND RUN"!! The lives of our troops wasted in Iraq and Afgan. Terriorists allowed to win,they will regroup now and try for another 9/11 then we must start all over again=CLUELESS!!! CLUELESS,thanks to our clueless obama!!!



Here's an idea dude. Volunteer to go over there and don't forget your bible to thump heads with. The troops can come home. YOU take one soldiers place, mkay?


----------

